# Angra dos Reis & Regiao by Raul Lopes



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

NELSONKON.COM.BR


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

www.galeriadaarquitetura.com.br

Figueira Beach - Ubatuba, SP, Brazil by Almerindo Lana, auf Flickr
Praia Grande do Bonete, São Paulo, Brazil by Iata Alves, auf Flickr
Praia Brava da Fortaleza - Ubatuba - SP by Victor José, auf Flickr








&quot;Casarão do Porto&quot; by Ronaldo Vieira de Carvalho, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

www.archdaily.com


----------



## legal (Aug 19, 2003)

raul lopes said:


> UMA REGIAO COM UM POTENCIAL GIGANTESCO .... eitaa Brasil lindo maravilhoso ...
> 
> nao entendo o porque grandes redes de hoteis resorts ainda nao descobriram essa regiao paradisiaca ...
> 
> falta incentivo do governo e do estado ... angra dos reis era pra ter os mais luxuosos redes de hoteis do mundo ...


O Bolsonaro tem se reunido com investidores para transformar essa regiao numa especie de Cancun brasileira. Por isso o aerporto vai entrar em obras e ele se reuniu com uns investidores do Oriente Medio para investir la. Ja tem um zilhao de resorts... alguns relativamente grandes la. O que vao ter que fazer e' criar uma infraestrutura muito melhor... Melhor aeroporto, melhor rodoviaria, abrir ruas, urbanizar areas mais visiveis, tirar algumas favelinhas mais faceis e criar melhor estrutura de porto para cruzeios e marinas. Turistas brasileiros exigentes e os estrangeiros nao gostam de ficar presos em engarrafamentos com casas cimentosas coladas na rua, muros, avenidas de uma so pista e becos e ruas estreitas.... a cidade tem melhorado horrores em urbanismo e os imoveis mais novos, mais modernos e sem tanto muro sujo (nos anos 80 aquilo era absolutamente horrivel... era o Largo da Batata do Rio de Janeiro (rsrsrssrsrs), mas ainda tem que melhorar muito.


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

google.com
flickr.com

Vista Praia da Fazenda by fotografe sempre, auf Flickr
Baía Região Centro Sul by fotografe sempre, auf Flickr
Ilha Anchieta by fotografe sempre, auf Flickr
Peninsula da Santa Rita by fotografe sempre, auf Flickr
Praia do Lázaro by fotografe sempre, auf Flickr
























Saco do Mamanguá by Paula Calleja, auf Flickr
Maresias. by Fabrício Carvalho, auf Flickr








































Saco de Mamanguá by ale.simoes2007, auf Flickr
Hotel Delta Maresias - Maresias/SP by Fabiana Costa, auf Flickr
Paraty - Rio de Janeiro by Deni Williams, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

legal said:


> O Bolsonaro tem se reunido com investidores para transformar essa regiao numa especie de Cancun brasileira. Por isso o aerporto vai entrar em obras e ele se reuniu com uns investidores do Oriente Medio para investir la. Ja tem um zilhao de resorts... alguns relativamente grandes la. O que vao ter que fazer e' criar uma infraestrutura muito melhor... Melhor aeroporto, melhor rodoviaria, abrir ruas, urbanizar areas mais visiveis, tirar algumas favelinhas mais faceis e criar melhor estrutura de porto para cruzeios e marinas.



me desculpa mas essa historia de cancun brasileira ta dificil de engolir.. nao vi nada até agora sendo feito .. 

e sobre os seus zilhoes de resorts ... quais pelo amor de deus .. para uma regiao dessas ... deveriam existir 50-100 resorts de grande porte... 

resorts mesmo vc acha no maximo 6-8 ... o resto tudo hotelzinho meia boca mesmo ... 

quando eu me refiro a resorts de luxo e de alta classe eu me refiro a resorts de verdade ... igual os do nordeste ... ou mesmo caribe .. 


infelizmente ate hoje nao escutei falar em nada disso ... sobre investidores .. ta dificil ... 

O QUE FALTA É UM PROJETO MESMO DE VERDADE ... PLANEJAMENTO E IDEIAS .. 

mas mesmo assim ... com ou sem ideias do incompetente do presidente da republica - ANGRA DOS REIS E SUA REGIAO SAO LINDAS... o que é preciso é preservar muito bem esse tesouro nacional ...


----------



## legal (Aug 19, 2003)

raul lopes said:


> me desculpa mas essa historia de cancun brasileira ta dificil de engolir.. nao vi nada até agora sendo feito ..
> 
> e sobre os seus zilhoes de resorts ... quais pelo amor de deus .. para uma regiao dessas ... deveriam existir 50-100 resorts de grande porte...
> 
> ...


1. Sobre o que os investimentos tanto federais quanto estaduais para desenvolver Angra dos Reis, voce nao ve por ma vontade mesmo.
Esse noticia e' de 20 de setembro.
Aeroporto
Com pista sobre o mar, Aeroporto de Angra dos Reis poderá receber voos de ATR
Mudanca na legislacao:
Avança projeto de Flavio Bolsonaro para tornar Angra dos Reis na "Cancún brasileira"
Duplicacao da Rio Santos ate' ubatuba.
Governo confirma incorporação da Rio-Santos pela Dutra em futura concessão

2. Sobre os hoteis.. .concordo... mas sem aeroporto ampliado, rodovias mais modernas e mudancas na legislacao draconiana sobre construcoes de resorts, vai ficando cada vez mais dificil encontrar terreno.

3. O presidente da republica nao e' incompetente. E' o melhor presidente que o pais ja teve nos ultimos 100 anos, mas o thread nao e' de politica... entao deixemos claro que ele esta' tentando fazer algo... ao contrario dos governos anteriores.


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

*1.* exatamente o thread nao é sobre politica ...
*2*. Bolsonaro é pessimo .. nao adianta .. sua equipe alguns podem ser otimos - tereza cristina e tarcisio .. porem ele como presidente é um ridiculo sem noçao .
*3.* QUERO MESMO QUE ANGRA DOS REIS SE TORNE UM MEGA POLO TURISTICO COM LINDOS RESORTS ... TIPO OS DO NORDESTE ... nao gosto de cancun .. turismo de massa ... os hoteis tudo all inclusive ... horrivel ... esse tipo de turismo eu nao quero para o Brasil ...

angra dos reis tem tudo pra virar um balneario de luxo e requinte ... do mais simples aconchegante pousada com caracteristicas regionais do brasil ... e grandes hoteis de luxo ... COM AQUELE TOQUE ESPECIAL CHIQUE DE BRASILIDADE...que somos reconhecidos internacionalmente.... um belo exemplo a ser seguido serio o fasano hotel angra ... a cara do brasil .. adoroooooo ele ...


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

Angra Dos Reis #Brasil by NFTOMY, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

Angra dos Reis - Brazil by Alexandre Souza, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

Brazil - Angra dos Reis by Nailton Barbosa, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

Angra dos Reis - RJ by Israel Felippe Malthik, auf Flickr
Angra dos Reis, Brasil by Hernán Castro, auf Flickr
Barco que faz a travessia entre Angra dos Reis e Ilha Grande by Airton Morassi, auf Flickr
Porto de Angra dos Reis by Airton Morassi, auf Flickr
Brazil - Angra dos Reis by Nailton Barbosa, auf Flickr
Brazil - Angra dos Reis by Nailton Barbosa, auf Flickr
Praia Preta (Black Beach - Playa Negra) by Carlos J M Martinez, auf Flickr
Angra dos Reis by Michael Christian, auf Flickr
Angra dos Reis by Michael Christian, auf Flickr
Angra dos Reis by Michael Christian, auf Flickr
Angra dos Reis by Michael Christian, auf Flickr
Angra dos Reis by Michael Christian, auf Flickr
Angra dos Reis by Michael Christian, auf Flickr
Angra dos Reis by Michael Christian, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

Usina Nuclear de Angra dos Reis. by Reinaldo Figueiredo, auf Flickr
Plataforma P52 - Angra dos Reis by Airton Morassi, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)




----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

vladiprivateisland.com


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)




----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)




----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)




----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)




----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

archdaily.com


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

ANGRA DOS REIS ... o reduto dos milionarios brasileiros ...


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

_AAS4201-Pano-Edit - HD by Alberto de Abreu Sodre, auf Flickr
_AAS6934-Edit-2 - HD by Alberto de Abreu Sodre, auf Flickr
Praia de Lopes Mendes - Angra dos Reis by Mayara Ville, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

Ilha das Botinas by Mayara Ville, auf Flickr
Praia de Jurubaíba - Ilha da Gipóia by Mayara Ville, auf Flickr
Maritacas by Mayara Ville, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)




----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

Angra by Waldr, auf Flickr
Praia do Dentista (Explore) by Javier Parigini, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

Lopes Mendes - Ilha Grande - RJ by Leandro Macedo Gonçalves, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

_ASF1052-Edit copy by Alberto de Abreu Sodre, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

_AAS7174-Pano-Edit by Alberto de Abreu Sodre, auf Flickr
_AAS7676-Edit by Alberto de Abreu Sodre, auf Flickr
_AAS6975-Edit by Alberto de Abreu Sodre, auf Flickr


----------

